# Shims and Clutch Kit



## Bruiser

I just bought the 1.5mm and 2mm shims for the Grizz 660. Now, I know with the Brutes, you only use the shims to set the belt deflection up properly on the secondary clutch. When I shim the Grizz, does it not have any affect on the belt? I dont want to make it too loose or tight. Of course I think these shims go on primary though? Also, I am running 28" outlaws, will the shims probably be enough or will i need to buy clutch kit as well to go along with it? Thanks


----------



## primetime1267

I am running the same tires on my Grizz and I have it shimmed with just 1.5. But I also have the EPI white secondary spring along with Kodiak 450 & Grizz 660 weights..

You shouldn't have any issues with belt deflection on the Grizz. It is completely different than the Brute in terms of getting to many or to little shims in the primary.


----------



## Bruiser

Gotcha, now do the weights really make a difference? Most people with Brutes say not to even worry with the weights, that just the springs are fine.


----------



## phreebsd

weights in a clutch most definitely matter. 
based on the profile of the weight, the primary sheaves come together quicker/slower
and grip the belt more/less (depending on weights used and their profile)

Not so sure on the yammy side tho.


----------



## Bruiser

Yeah. I am trying to learn this Grizz now after learning everything about my Brute. But oh well, tons of smart people on the site to help


----------



## Polaris425

If you call EPI and ask to talk to one of their engineers, they will talk to you. I've talked to one of them several times about stuff for the Teryx when it came out, and for Polaris clutches.


----------



## primetime1267

If you are just wanting to run 28" I wouldn't worry about getting into the Grizzly wet clutch and changing the springs. These will effect your stall rate and will cause premature wear as well to the wet clutch..(so I have heard)

Just follow what I posted above and you will be fine.. And you will never bog down at all in LOW gear.


----------



## Bruiser

10-4 I do appreciate it alot


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

Roller weights help alot! I went with the utvcrap greaseless rollers about a year ago and have been very pleased. I have shimmed, roller weights, and secondary in my kodiak. It was hard to get the setup just right for me.


----------



## tback34

i have been running the wet clutch for a lil over a year now and knock on wood no probs. weights greatly affect the way a clutch works. i run 30" silverbacks and do alot of mudding so thats why i went the route i did. diff strokes for diff folks. i am also using 2- 1mm shimms on the primary. drastic diff in bottom end. hope this helps!


----------

